# Zitro Kicked my Ass, Big does not Decribe this!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay the guy who talks to much doesn't know what to say, I think at least since I have been here this is the biggest bomb ever sent by One Person Joe!
I answered his offer of cigars on the PIF thread. Most would say that was a bad thing, Me I was having fun joking back and forth with Joe, he said I made a mistake, well he was wrong. This is for me, I have strict orders to NOT send these to the troops and I am outranked by him since he is actually a soldier and I'm not.

I do not take gifts well! I am very very happy right now that Joe would go to the trouble and expense to do this for me! I started a thread about how good this board and people are, many good humor jokes about tears and mushy shit were thrown back and forth it was and is a good thread.

This obviously is a prime example of the selfless people here and how we care for each other. Maybe a BIG Example but a good one.

Joe you made my month, every time I get yelled at by some spoiled Rich person at work I will think of this day and this gift and shake it off.

Thanks Joe Damn saying thanks seems to sound so small compared to what you did. Love Ya man! Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!

Pics anyone? :hug: BTW I counted 131 and I fondled them enough to know there are some very good sticks here!!!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW is all I can say. Joe you sent the most beautiful bomb I have ever seen. Well done and to a guy who definitely deserves it. AMAZING!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

KAAAABoOoOoOoMMM!!! :behindsofa:

Joe is a class act!!! :nod:

You better keep in touch with us here when you head back to Half-a-can-o-Spam!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

:kicknuts::kicknuts::kicknuts::kicknuts::kicknuts:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, just wow... I thought I was gonna be swimmin' with the big fishes... Now I'm scared to get back in the pool.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

If there's anyone who deserves it it's you.

Way to go Joe.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I pretty much sent him one of everything I have in the humidors and the vinos.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> I pretty much sent him one of everything I have in the humidors and the vinos.


How many can you smoke before you get nicotine poisoning? Okay I put them to bed for the night darn it.

Joe way way over the top Brother! Thank You!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Once -- when I was four days in to cigar smoking -- I smoked 3 Ashton VSGs and 4 unkown maduros. I was sick for what seemed the better part of three days. I had beer mixed in there with it, it was not a good feeling at all.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Once -- when I was four days in to cigar smoking -- I smoked 3 Ashton VSGs and 4 unkown maduros. I was sick for what seemed the better part of three days. I had beer mixed in there with it, it was not a good feeling at all.


:yuck: :yuck: :yuck: :yuck:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Holy guacamole! That has to be the mother of all bombs!

Awesomely well done Joe!


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Speechless :tape: Awesome bomb. He'll be picking splinters out of his rear for days.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

:jaw: WHAAAAAAAT!!
OK I knew this was gonna be huge but wow, Joe that is freakin amazing. 

'Well deserved too.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats friggin awesome. Pretty dam nice P.I.F


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

That is just insane!!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

That has to be some kind of record!!! :kicknuts:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A pro amongst amateurs

WTG Joe

:gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy crap Joe!

Great work!

That's what I call a once around the humidor bomb.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, amazing generosity. In one hit he gave you more cigars than I have in my whole collection. This place never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

AAhhhhh, hahaha! Couldn't happen to a better BOTL! *Great* *Smack Joe!*


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

This place amazes me EVERY DAY ! I have yet to see such generous group of people ! 

Way to go Joe. Classy act my friend. PUFF ON !


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy crap!!!! That is definitely the biggest bomb I've ever seen in my time here. It couldn't have gone to a better brother. Btw what is the multicolored barber pole in the 3rd picture?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheeses, Marriage and Holy Shnikies!!!! :jaw:


Gabeermiginsniggersousousousososossosssossssooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :faint:







.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Holy crap!! What a massive strike. I bet you can't sit down yet from the kicking you received. Joe, you better move and not leave a forwarding address. You know how these guys think! Excellent bomb for a deserving dude even if he was promoting group hugs and kumbaya!! (That was a great thread, Dave.)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Started sorting out the mess today, put away no way I can organize until my new humis arrive. I am out of room, I hate to say that, not for long though still buying cigars. 

Thanks Again Joe, I can't wait to really put them away but they will just have to wait! Dammit


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow.. Joe stepped into the upper echelon of bombing with this one.. Kudos to him and enjoy those Dave, you are quite deserving of revenge


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Started sorting out the mess today, put away no way I can organize until my new humis arrive. I am out of room, I hate to say that, not for long though still buying cigars.
> 
> Thanks Again Joe, I can't wait to really put them away but they will just have to wait! Dammit


I guess you need to smoke them all by xmas:mischief::mrgreen:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

WTF! coool.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! That was a scorched-earth, carpet bomb!

It couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Dave is obviously very deserving for all he has done for the troops. Dave was also one of the first to make me feel welcome here on Puff.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Unbelievable!

If I put my entire stash in one bomb it wouldn't light the fuse on this one.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Holy crap!!!! That is definitely the biggest bomb I've ever seen in my time here. It couldn't have gone to a better brother. Btw what is the multicolored barber pole in the 3rd picture?


That Barber Pole cigar is a Rocky Patel ITC Split Decision.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Way to go Joe!!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Joe, you are awesome!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Joe, you are awesome!!!


I thought so before he hit me and I still do!


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome surprise! I cant wait to send my first bomb


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I shat bricks! LOL! You guys are MAD! WTG Joe, and Dave, lol you can't say you didn't have it comin', eh?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I think I shat bricks! LOL! You guys are MAD! WTG Joe, and Dave, lol you can't say you didn't have it comin', eh?


Sure I can, see! I didn't have it coming. LOL neaner neaner :gossip:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, that is EPIC!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...can't believe I missed this. Great hit Dave, and very much deserving. Nice shot, Joe!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Wow...can't believe I missed this. Great hit Dave, and very much deserving. Nice shot, Joe!!!


Yeah and there was some good stuff in there, I even found a Padron 64!!!

Thanks again Joe :kicknuts:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Sure I can, see! I didn't have it coming. LOL neaner neaner :gossip:


:gasp: I'll neaner neaner YOU!!!oke: lol


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

It is definitely a wild assortment; ESG, Pad, Padilla, RP, Oliva, Avo...just about sampler of everything I had.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.... never have I felt so much jealousy in my life


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Can't believe I missed this--Well deserved to an outstanding BOTL that is Shuckin's-----Freaking awesome of you Joe to make a grown man cry---fatalistic lay down brother, "Fantastic Indeed!"


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Can't believe I missed this--Well deserved to an outstanding BOTL that is Shuckin's-----Freaking awesome of you Joe to make a grown man cry---fatalistic lay down brother, "Fantastic Indeed!"


Um Paul Joe bombed me? :lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Um Paul Joe bombed me? :lol:


:jaw:


----------

